#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  ASME 2019 Share

## ngtchung

Gift to Brothers 


Link : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ASME 2019 Share

----------


## ezzat

Dear: ngtchung
Thank you very much with my best wishes

----------


## ezzat

Dear: ngtchung
please share the following if available :
ASME Section I - 2019
ASME Section IV - 2019
ASME Section VI - 2019
ASME Section VII - 2019
ASME Section XI - 2019
ASME Section XII - 2019
thank you in advance

----------


## M Khalid khan

> Gift to Brothers 
> Link : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks a lot boss

----------


## renbo1

god bless you!

----------


## Manisch

Thanks a ton, you are a genius!

----------


## cpchonburi

Thankssssss sir.

----------


## CARLOS1712

Thanks are wonderfull,

----------


## cemul

Thank you very much

----------


## ptb

Lot of Thanks for sharing valuable Code/Std. Live Long.

----------


## Coffee Black

Thank You!

----------


## racp12

Mr. ngtchung,
Thank you very much. These ASME code books are a very valuable contribution

----------


## sudharsan

thank you dear...

See More: ASME 2019 Share

----------


## Charly Grijander

IMPRESIONANTE REGALO !!!!!

Much&#237;simas gracias.

----------


## NDT17

HAIL to KING NGTCHUNG !!! You are awesome and God bless U

----------


## MechBoys

Superb collection.
Looking forward to the remaining standards to complete the BPVC 2019 set.
Thanks a lot :Wink:

----------


## Koshala

Great stuff

----------


## scipion

Thank you very match king

----------


## selmagis

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kazmisiddique6@gmail.com

You are the best. Thanks.

----------


## njmakinano

Thanks a lot sir!!

----------


## pufang1019

Please share ASME Section IV - 2019, thanks in advance!!!

----------


## prewo

Thank you sir!!!

----------


## whngomj

Thanks you very match.

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friends
 please share the following if available :
 ASME Section IV - 2019
 ASME Section VI - 2019
 ASME Section VII - 2019
 ASME Section XI - 2019


 ASME Section XII - 2019
 thank you in advanceSee More: ASME 2019 Share

----------


## zianuro

Thanks!!

----------


## popo

Great, great gift. Thanks a lot

----------


## selmagis

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] & **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Samir Ubir Kalaime

Please Share the Books:->>>>
III Rules for Construction of Nuclear Facility Components
 Subsection NCA  General Requirements for Division 1 and Division 2
 Appendices
 Division 1
 Subsection NB  Class 1 Components
 Subsection NC  Class 2 Components
 Subsection ND  Class 3 Components
 Subsection NE  Class MC Components
 Subsection NF  Supports
 Subsection NG  Core Support Structures
 Division 2  Code for Concrete Containments
 Division 3  Containment Systems for Transportation and Storage of Spent Nuclear Fuel and High-Level
Radioactive Material
 Division 5  High Temperature Reactors

VII Recommended Guidelines for the Care of Power Boilers
XI Rules for Inservice Inspection of Nuclear Power Plant Components
 Division 1  Rules for Inspection and Testing of Components of Light-Water-Cooled Plants
 Division 2  Requirements for Reliability and Integrity Management (RIM) Programs for Nuclear Power
Plants
XII Rules for Construction and Continued Service of Transport Tanks

Thanks

----------


## daniel.torres

Thanks you very much my friend

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friend, selmagis Thank you very much
 please share the following if available :
 ASME Section VII - 2019
 ASME Section XI - 2019 
 ASME Section XII - 2019
 thank you in advance

----------


## racp12

Mr.  selmagis,
Thank you very much

----------


## daniel.torres

Thank you.
It is a great contribution

----------


## amanto8

Kaput, already can not down load from the Link : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## minhphuongpham

The link on drive.google.com is dead.
Can someone reup new link?
Thanks

----------


## minhphuongpham

Any links for sect VIII?
Thanks

----------


## Nabili

Many thanks ngtchang - most valuable share

See More: ASME 2019 Share

----------


## Nabili

Many thanks ngtchang - most valuable share. Hope you can follow it up with B31.3-2018

----------


## Nabili

Thank you very much NGTANG, most useful share. Hope wo cah follow it up with ASME B31.3-2018. All the best

----------


## MasterFish5

Hello, the folder on Google Drive has been deleted, could anyone please reupload ?

Thanks

----------


## solide

Many thanks ngtchang

----------


## enghabashy

Many Thanks for your valuable gift; the link is not working, could you share in mediafire link

----------


## solide

The folder on Google Drive has been deleted, could anyone please reupload ?
Thanks!

----------


## enghabashy

Please can upload to mediafire , the link above is not working , Many thanks for Valuable Gift.

----------


## Nabili

Thank you so much, all the best

----------


## c4275313

Thanks a lot. wonderful

----------


## Coffee Black

Ok I combined all the files in the following link.
ASME Sections I, II Part A1, A2, B, C, D Customary, D Metric, III, IV, V, VI, VIII D1, D2, D3

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## enghabashy

High appreciation for valuable & quick response Mr. Coffee Black

----------


## rockeo

Can anyone explain to me why do we use reinforcement pads on pressure vessels and storage tanks?

See More: ASME 2019 Share

----------


## kornmme

> Ok I combined all the files in the following link.
> ASME Sections I, II Part A1, A2, B, C, D Customary, D Metric, III, IV, V, VI, VIII D1, D2, D3
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



thanks you very much.

----------


## amanto8

Thanks for Mr. Coffee Black

----------


## unbhaskar

Thanks a lot Mr. Coffee Black

----------


## MPB

HI!
It does not work!

----------


## gwade

Section III (All subsections)?

----------


## micaziv

Mr. Coffee Black, many many thanks for your contribution

----------


## MasterFish5

Thank you Coffe Black!

----------


## luike

Thanks Colleague.

----------


## ekasma

High appreciation for valuable & quick response Mr. Coffee Black

----------


## daniel.torres

Hi

Please, send me an email

torresdaniel2006@gmail.com

and I send you tem

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friends
 please share the following if available or send to ezzatmonem@yahoo.com
 ASME Section VII - 2019
 ASME Section XI - 2019
 ASME Section XII - 2019
 thank you in advance

----------


## Gopal2408

Hi brother


Can u share the link for ASME sec  2019?above link is not working.my mail id gopal2408@gmail.comSee More: ASME 2019 Share

----------


## Gopal2408

Hi can u share de link ASME section 2019? Above link s not working.thks n advance

----------


## Rathnam

Dear Sir 
Thanks for your help !

----------


## selmagis

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Franco Vella Junior

all/m

----------


## yhan_dhie83

thanks for sharing the asme 2019, and is there any synopsis change on asme 2019?.
and i need the electronic table of allowable stress on ASME 2017 can any one give the link for the file??

Thanks....

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friends
 please share the following if available or send to ezzatmonem@yahoo.com
 ASME Section XI - 2019
 ASME Section XII - 2019
 thank you in advance

----------


## -Wilson-

> Ok I combined all the files in the following link.
> ASME Sections I, II Part A1, A2, B, C, D Customary, D Metric, III, IV, V, VI, VIII D1, D2, D3
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks Coffe Black. Could you upload the section III? its missing in the zip file.

----------


## hamid1469

God bless you !!

----------


## kerkneus

Thanks you very match.

----------


## David Ariyanto

hi bro
Hi bro, ngtchung
can you resend the link, because I can't access the link.
thanks a lot

----------


## tdl522

ASME Section III XI and XII need.

----------


## minhphuongpham

This link is valid


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ASME 2019 Share

----------


## SOHAIL SHAIKH

Thanks Coffee black

----------


## Rapidquestion

Dear Brother, 
Request you to kindly upload ASME-2019 again, as the link is dead. Thanks in advance.

----------


## Peter32

Thanks Bro

----------


## ejagiello

Can you update the link please? there is an Alert that has been moved to Trash.

----------


## tayssier

thanks

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friends
 please share the following if available or send to ezzatmonem@yahoo. 
 ASME Section XI - 2019
 ASME Section XII - 2019
 thank you in advance

----------


## saladisa

Hello  Mr. ngtchung, you could rester the link to download ASME 2019. thank you very much

----------


## saladisa

Thank you very much, great contribution

----------


## selmagis

Need **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ezzat

Thank you dear selmagis 
with my best wishes

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friends
 please share the following if available or send to ezzatmonem@yahoo. 
 ASME Section XI - 2019
 ASME Section XII - 2019
 thank you in advance

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friends
 please share the following if available or send to ezzatmonem@yahoo. 
 ASME Section XI - 2019


 thank you in advanceSee More: ASME 2019 Share

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friends
 please share the following if available or send to ezzatmonem@yahoo. 
 ASME Section XI - 2019
 thank you in advance

----------


## ejagiello

Hei man.

Please update the link google drive of set ASME BPVC , there is a message that the file has been moved to the google drive recycle bin.

Ty.

----------


## pufang1019

Please share ASME Section III, tks!

----------


## tdl522

Please share ASME 2019 Section III, tks!

----------


## umeshsakhareliya

Hello,

Link not working can you share one more time, please...
Thanks in advance.....

----------


## alp.altinok

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Please move from trash to share.

Thank you.

----------


## aabelardo

Thanks a lot, my friend!!!

----------


## gwade

ASME Section III (NCA,NB, NC, ND)?

----------


## tdl522

please share ASME Section III 2019. THX

----------


## uservbulle

can some one share it again?, it`s not available now, link indicates that it`is in the recycle bin of the owner

----------


## haiminh2507

please re-sharing, thank in advance.

----------


## myenas

Please share again, link is not working

See More: ASME 2019 Share

----------


## uservbulle

thanks a lot friend

----------


## thangvan

thanks a lot bro

----------


## safetypartha

Could you please share NFPA new 2019 Bro?

----------


## Abo Khaled

Thanks

----------


## Vinash

Hi Guys, 

Can you please share ASME IX 2019 - the link is not working. 

Many Thanks,

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Excellent, thank a lot.

----------


## ouari

Thanks Coffee black

----------


## otelo

Thank You!

----------


## sameerahmed

Please update the book if any one have kind request 
Pipeline Integrity Management Systems: A Practical Approach Hardcover  30 July 2016

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friends :
I need this book if available, please share or send to ezzatmonem@yahoo.com
thank you in advance

----------


## claramon

Dear ngtchung,

Could you upload the ASME BPVC 2019 files again. Thanks.

----------


## EdPorras

Awesomw!!! Thanks a lot for your cooperation

See More: ASME 2019 Share

----------


## voffka2611

Hi! can anyone share ASME BPVC 2019 Sections III (all parts), XI and XII?

----------


## Paduanian

Dear ngtchung,

Would you please be so kind to reactivate your post of the ASME 2019 books? I receive the message that apparently the upload is now unreachable, because it is located in the recycle bin.
thanks in advance,
Paduanian

----------


## Madhan Kannan

please upload the file it showing its moved to trash. please upload file sir. thank you

----------


## Madhan Kannan

Hi! can anyone share ASME BPVC 2019 Sections III (all parts), XI and XII?

----------


## Madhan Kannan

please upload the file sir thank you

----------


## ahuigg

Thanks for Mr. Coffee Black

----------


## ahuigg

Thank you very much!

----------


## PINTAIUS

Please, reload link. It does not work

Thanks in advance

----------


## sudharsanam

Dear Mr Coffee Black,
Good Job... You Great... 

Thanks a lot!...

----------


## tewes

Can somebody share Sec 1 ??

----------


## alexor13

Hi Rockeo,
Reinforcement pads are used when the shell is too thin too carry weights on support/big size nozzles/etc.

----------


## alexor13

Thanks a lot bro!

See More: ASME 2019 Share

----------


## fromCN

I am currently short of section III div 3 and div 4 ，all the others already available。

----------


## ahmed73wy

Thank you so much , was looking for it for a friend

----------


## ahmed73wy

need ASME A17.1 2016 handbook
can anyone having it share please

----------


## ArnoldKinkweiser

can this be shared again plz??

----------


## cvz240159

Dear Friends :
can any one share 
ASME BPVC Section III - 2019 (all part)
ASME BPVC Section XI - 2019 
thank you in advance

----------


## claramon

> This link is valid
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks a lot minhphuongpham .

----------


## bcchiu

Thank you so much!

----------


## mej

Here is the ASME 2019 Code Cases:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy!


.


.

----------


## iluvcamels

Thank you for sharing

----------


## vishaladawadkar

link is not working

----------


## peterpan9985

thank a lot.

----------


## TAGRART

Hi mate.



this file is in the owner's trash. To view this file, ask its owner (Mohamed Amer) to restore it.

Please resolve this inconveignantSee More: ASME 2019 Share

----------


## Mec. Eng. KURTCU

Wonderfull posting. Thanks a lot.

----------


## FAR2020

Can you restore this? It says you put it in your trash.

----------


## abbott

thanks

----------


## skmshameer87

> Ok I combined all the files in the following link.
> ASME Sections I, II Part A1, A2, B, C, D Customary, D Metric, III, IV, V, VI, VIII D1, D2, D3
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks dear

----------


## azharansari03@gmail.com

Hi,

Could you please refresh the link.

Thanks

----------


## Daud ARS

Many thanks sir

----------


## cvz240159

Dear Coffee Black,
the file don't contain ASME Section III.
Best reguard.

----------


## ga.pe.012

This link has worked for me. Thanks!
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ga.pe.012

This link is valid:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## irwansyah.muchtar

thank you sir for the most valuable posting.

----------


## karthickusipl

sir,

Please share section I to s.karthick@usipl.com

----------


## karthickusipl

Bro please update the link or send the code to karthigakarthick2008@gmail.com

See More: ASME 2019 Share

----------


## karthickusipl

you are requested to send section I to s.karthick@usipl.com which is urgently required Please bro

----------


## puponediilary

Thanks a lot





> Ok I combined all the files in the following link.
> ASME Sections I, II Part A1, A2, B, C, D Customary, D Metric, III, IV, V, VI, VIII D1, D2, D3
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kiquo

Please share ASME BPVC III 2019

----------


## rihogo

Dear friend, please I need ASME 1 2019.  Can you send in pdf to amalancay@intramed.net ?

Thank you !!!!
Regards

----------


## Italatin

Thanks mate, great job...

----------


## mej

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
..

Brothers, here is a fresh link to *ASME BPVC 2019* files that I found in a search:


*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*

Enjoy and stay safe!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
.
.
.*
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## rihogo

Dear Friend. 
Please I need ASME section 1 2019.  Can you send in PDF to amalancay@intramed.net ?

Thank you !!!

----------


## rihogo

Thank you !!!!!
Regards

----------


## kerkneus

Hi! can anyone share ASME BPVC 2019 Sections III (all parts), XI and XII?

----------


## kerkneus

Dear Friends
please share the following if available or send to kerkeni.aness@gmail.com.
SME BPVC 2019 Sections III (all parts)
ASME BPVC 2019 Section XI
ASME BPVC 2019 Section XII


thank you in advance

----------


## kerkneus

Dear Friends

Here active link to ASME BPVC 2019 Section XII

"" && **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] && ""

----------


## RaquelSB

Hello All,



Please could you restore or put the link to download ASME BPVC Sec I 2019?

Thank you so much!!See More: ASME 2019 Share

----------


## alexor13

Thank you so much, Bro!!

----------


## alexor13

thanks a lot!!

----------


## alexor13

Hey, you had missed asme III lol

----------


## alexor13

Can anyone please share ASME BPVC all of Section III and section XI? Thank you in advance!

----------


## ANA8050

Please share Section III, It is missing!

----------


## S73f490

Thanks for sharing

----------


## Diana Palacios Vidal

Hi Friends

Please, can you re-upload it, the link is down.

Thanks.

----------


## Diana Palacios Vidal

Hi Friends

Please, can you re-upload it, the link is down.

Thanks.

----------


## tayyab1974

Thanks very much.

----------


## tombull_dan

That's an amazing share!! Thank you!!

----------

